# I don't think I can do this anymore.......



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sitting here crying my eyes out and just feel so bad. In May we had surgery on our 13 year olds spine because it was getting very hard for hm to walk and we thought it might help. Its been 3 months and he can't walk at all on his back legs. I bought a harness to help take him out he's 100lb dog. But its getting harder and harder to do. I'm getting to the point were I get upset with him and I don't want to do that its not his fault. And I can't bring myself to put him down. The only problem he has is his legs. The rest of him is sharp I think thats why I can't bring myself to do it. I'm so upset I feel like I'm letting him down. And I just can't stop crying today.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Can you find a wagon/cart? I'm sure someone must have a used one that wouldn't be cost-prohibitive. I would feel the same way about not putting him down if the only thing wrong w/him is his legs. I had a dog w/rear leg issues and chiropractic helped immensely. At this point, you don't have much to lose.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks I'm don't want to put him down just for his back legs and I won't. He's been part of our family for 13 years. If there were other problems with him I would. 
Right now I can't afford a cart I spent 2,000 on his back surgery and I'd do it again if it would help. We took the chance the vet said it may or may not but we couln't just let him go. He's a very special dog. Last year my husband had a spinal cord injury and the dog stayed by his side until the helicopter came to get him. And when he got home from the hospital he never left his side. Even now that he can't walk if my husband is in pain he will try to get to him and will drag himself if he needs to. He is very determined dog. I got the harness to help take him out but its getting harder and harder to get him outside. If anyone has a cart they would like to sell let me know. I'm willing to try anything that will help him. My husband gets fustrated because he wants to help but is still recoving himself and I can't take the chance on him hurting his back again since he was so close to being paralized and is still using a cane to get around because he can't feel his feet. 
I feel so bad that I lost my tempter earlier it's not my dogs fault he's trying. And I'm still crying over it. He can pick up on my stress. Anyway we're not giving up on him I'll keep doing what I have to to take care of him as it is I come home at lunch time to take him out so he doens't have to go all day without going out its not good for him to hold it that long. 
We did get a 200 gal orange picking bucket we live in florida to fill with water we're going to try to get him in it and try and streagthen his legs with water therapy. 

Anway sorry for my whinning I guess I'm just having a off day.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Chiropractor AND acupunture.

Contact dog wheel chair companies, sometimes chairs are re-gifted and sold at a reduced cost.

Contact Animal Rehab Services - in Canada, but they may direct you or have in stock and will ship....on their site is a blurb_..."Inquire about our “Recycling Policy” on chairs that we sell" _

Canadian Animal Rehab Services

Also consider an animal or human ND (Naturopathic/nutritional doctor). THey are better equiped to advise on suppliments and foods that will reduce inflammation, bust up scar tissue (a possible reason for the surgery not working), nourish the nerve endings (b-complex and B-12 along w/certain amino acids...also good for brain function...bridging the gap. Coconut oil (organic virgin) is good for the brain and produces ketones...

Your pooch is aging and has gone through a lot, the body is taxed and needs help to rebuild...but you gotta give back his confidence - Wheels!

And we all get frustrated when our dogs are sick...I went through heck for 6 months with my dog and when he slows I find myself getting short with him, but...he also plays meso I give him doggie spoilage to make up to him

G


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you give them people supplements?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

a33890 said:


> Do you give them people supplements?


Absolutely!

Suppliment dosages are based on a 150 lb. human in relatively good health.

When supplimenting a GSD, figure they are 2/3 weight of human...so give 2/3 of dose...or half if something is specfied as 2/day...always go low end to start and work up...certain suppliments have medicinal doses for Illness, so can go higher range.

Can give more info later...

But do some research online into neurological disorders, paralysis and the pathways that are affected, then L/U suppliments for, ....then do it with "nutritionl" or "Natural remedies"


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you I can use all the help I can get. I'll order the supplements. 
I have omega and glucosomine. Maybe I'll get him started on them now. 
Any other supplement ideas would be appriciated. Thanks again.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

a33890 said:


> Thank you I can use all the help I can get. I'll order the supplements.
> I have omega and glucosomine. Maybe I'll get him started on them now.
> Any other supplement ideas would be appriciated. Thanks again.


Well the two won't hurt...
As for any others I would suggest consulting with an Integrative vet, usually offer acupuncture and Chiro...Your vet will likely NOT help give you direction on this, so you will have to look for in your area...AHVMA...Google search

Bone Broth is a great nutrional support and has the benefit of glucosamine as well so much more...here is a link...I'll PM you how to make..o.k. if anything we'l make your pooch feel better.

The Healing Power of Bone Broth Transition Now

Note this calls for all kinds of bones, but Chicken cartiledge is best for the Type 11 collagen which is needed for cushioning between vertibraes...But read all the properties about and what it supplies to the body on this link...

Was the surgery for DM or slipped disc problem or injury?


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

He has DM and his lower disk next to his tail bone was pressing against the nerve so he removed that disk and filled with fat. From what the vet said. He had a pretty big cut from near his tail maybe about 6 inches. I'll try and post some pictures.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I got a Doggone cart from the company through Ebay. It was around $200. I may not have the name spelled exactly right but they are out of Bozeman, MT. This was one with the big bicycle wheels because I live on a hillside. After I no longer needed it, I sold it to someone on the forum. She used it for quite a while, then passed it along to another person. Eddie's Wheels is another company. Check out EBay for prices on these.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

This is almost the exact same situation I had with my last dog who was 14. We did the harnesses and carts to help with his mobility but, in the end, I did ultimately make the decision to have him put to rest peacefully. The lack of mobility made him miserable. In the beginning, he was a good sport, but it ultimately broke his spirit. On top of the mobility issues, he became incontinent due to his condition and he really seemed more distressed about this than I was. One day, I looked at him struggling to get up and I knew I was only keeping him with me for selfish reasons. 

It was the hardest thing I have ever had to do and I think about Lucky every day! He was an amazing dog. The love of my life.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i dont know if it would work or not because of his surgury..but when my guy was old i would roll up a towel and plance under him in a U shape and hold both ends and pick him up like a wheel barrell and he would use his front legs...i did this for a long time until it was time to let him go...but he was 100 pounds and there was no way i could lift him


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

For the Type 11 Collagen, it is available as a supplement too, if you don't want to or can't make the broth. Gator brought it up on my thread about my guy's arthritis, and I found the supplement online at both Vitacost and Puritan Pride (Whole Foods carries it too, in the US). 

Hugs to you for being so strong for your very special dog. It's okay to feel frustrated and tired. You are providing _wonderful _care for your dog, and I admire you for hanging in for him.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Magwart said:


> For the Type 11 Collagen, it is available as a supplement too, if you don't want to or can't make the broth. Gator brought it up on my thread about my guy's arthritis, and I found the supplement online at both Vitacost and Puritan Pride (Whole Foods carries it too, in the US).
> 
> Hugs to you for being so strong for your very special dog. It's okay to feel frustrated and tired. You are providing _wonderful _care for your dog, and I admire you for hanging in for him.


Hi Magwart...( I would love to know the what "Magwart" stands for)

Regarding the broth, and I have to laugh cuz Magwart is a vegetarian, so it would be more plausible to suppliment and a good suggestion...however...the broth contains Soooo much more then just type 11 collagen and is more bioavailable to the body and all these components work synergistically...not just for the issue at hand but other body processes that are involved...anestisia takes a toll, steroids or other, antibiotics after surgery in case of bacterial infection all tax the systems ability to repair...they work in some respects but also hinder...supporting the whole body is the way to go.

It scares me all these DM dogs...I have been through a debilitated situation and I can honestly say I begged my dog not to leave me...he didn't, I ploughed through but it almost cost me my home and through that him in the process..
Have you reviewed Dr. Clemmons site on DM...he gets into supplimentation...you will see some of these things cross ref. W/bone broth...

Degenerative Myelopathy of German Shepherds


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Read this thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...m-cell-treatment-degenerative-myelopathy.html

Look on craigslist for a cart as well. I've seen them listed there before.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Magwart said:


> For the Type 11 Collagen, it is available as a supplement too, if you don't want to or can't make the broth. Gator brought it up on my thread about my guy's arthritis, and I found the supplement online at both Vitacost and Puritan Pride (Whole Foods carries it too, in the US).
> 
> Hugs to you for being so strong for your very special dog. It's okay to feel frustrated and tired. You are providing _wonderful _care for your dog, and I admire you for hanging in for him.


Thank You, we love him and would do anything we can for him as long as I can afford it he is and always will be the most special friend in the world. When he had his surgery the vet called and said we normally don't do this but you have to come get your dog, he was just in destress from being away from us, he hasn't left my husbands side since he had his surgery. When my husband came home from the hospital after his spinal injury none could go near him. Thanks for the input and suggestions.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all the suggestions it really means a lot to me.:hug: I am going to order those products on Tue when I get paid. He's laying here on his bed enfront of us just looking at us. He looks happy until he has to get up and go out. I'll see if I can post some pictures of him and his surgery.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

a33890 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the suggestions it really means a lot to me.:hug: I am going to order those products on Tue when I get paid. He's laying here on his bed enfront of us just looking at us. He looks happy until he has to get up and go out. I'll see if I can post some pictures of him and his surgery.


Uhhhmmm...what are you going to order?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

a33890 said:


> Thank you everyone for all the suggestions it really means a lot to me.:hug: I am going to order those products on Tue when I get paid. He's laying here on his bed enfront of us just looking at us. He looks happy until he has to get up and go out. I'll see if I can post some pictures of him and his surgery.


If you are going to order glucosamine I think at this point, Adequan would be better. It's like an intra-muscular form of glucosamine. It's actually pretty affordable if you buy it online with a prescription (Drs Foster and Smith has a great price) and do the shots yourself.
Google it, you'll read many great reviews. My vet had a rottie patient who could barely walk and after the last loading dose shot was like a different dog, she said.


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

GatorBytes said:


> Uhhhmmm...what are you going to order?


 Collagen 11 you were talking about, and vit b12...omegas. Glucosimen. and whatever else you all thnk may help.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

a33890 said:


> Collagen 11 you were talking about, and vit b12...omegas. Glucosimen. and whatever else you all thnk may help.


I want you to take some time and explore the links provided by all.

You can throw a bunch of stuff and see what sticks, and I know you are desperate and willing to try anything...so...

First I want you to review the bone broth site so you can see the myriad of attributes it has as a whole...incl. glucosamine and Type 11 collagen, and at approx. 2 cents per day. Save your money where you can for other...

As for B-12, you will want w/folic acid...you will want in sublingual form (under the tongue and in methylcobalamin form NOT cyanocobalamin form (less effective)1000mcg...along with a B-complex (50-100mg.) Amino acids too, I believe NAC (cysteine) for muscles was mentioned in Dr. Clemmons site which boosts glutathione - lack of affects the nervous system...L-Glutamine helps w/digestive repair and when not needed there is used by the muscles and is considered brain food. Trauma rapidly decreases Glutamine...so you see there is lots to consider. 

Then consult w/an integrative vet...only then will you find the right blend for what you need.

Bromelain and pineapple are indicated for calcification (bone spurs)...
another enzyme suppliment (although not sure if you will find anything definative, but something to consider) is called Serratiopeptidase...also called serrapeptide, and under suppliments W/Serra in it. It is made from silk worm originally, now think it is fermented from bacteria...however...it is indicated for the break down of scar tissue (which is protein, a byproduct of inflammation), and removes from the body. 100,000 IU = 50mg. (i think), it is indicated for removal of cysts too.

Third...breath...take your time over next couple days and source a vet that can help...there is nominal info you find all over, and have to piece it together...like L-Glutamine cannot be exposed to moisture, becomes ammonia - so has to go down throat...Don't rush to order anthing we suggest...O.K.!!!

These are suggestions...or hope. Options to discuss w/new vet (Integrative - w/nutritional degree)


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

It sounds like you are doing everything you can for your beloved boy don't be so hard on yourself the frustrated feelings you might have sometimes are perfectly normal in this situation and we all have been there. Although today was not a good day I hope tomorrow will be a much better one for you and your boy. 
p.s. we had a senior dog with DM for several years and did give her many of the supplements listed on Dr. Clemmons web site. One of those harnesses may be helpful too like the Help Me up harness shown on this resource link for DM
Degenerative Myelopathy - Important Links


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> If you are going to order glucosamine I think at this point, Adequan would be better. It's like an intra-muscular form of glucosamine. It's actually pretty affordable if you buy it online with a prescription (Drs Foster and Smith has a great price) and do the shots yourself.
> Google it, you'll read many great reviews. My vet had a rottie patient who could barely walk and after the last loading dose shot was like a different dog, she said.


I will talk to my vet about getting a prescription thanks!


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I took him to the vet today to see if I could get adequan or if there is something else that may help. He said he would be lying to me if he said yes. He said he's been down for to long (3 months since his surgury). And he won't get up again. I just don't want to believe that. He hasnt been up in 3 monts on his own because of some complications with the disk surgury. He kept getting pockets that would need to be drained or cut to get all the stuff out. Now that he's healed and no more drainage he tries to get up but can't I can see were he has muscle wasting from not using his back legs. Well he just gave us Tramadol for pain and vetalog as an anti inflammatory. 
So with that said we are going to stick with our plan and get him in water and try aquatherapy on our own. We live in the sticks no theraphy centers near us and we can't afford it even if. I'm hoping to prove the vet wrong.
We'll see......I'll video tape everything so when it works others can do the same. 
In the mean time I'm just going to get him strong gluecosamine and omega and b12 and see how it goes.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Good luck with the therapy I am sure your doggie will feel great being dodded on, what a lucky guy!...
Did you try tro find a wheelchair? Integrative Vet? Did you read the bone broth link?...What about the Dr. Clemmons link? 

Add coconut oil (organic cold extracted, virgin) to your suppliment mix (2 tblsp./ day, but work from 1tsp. to 2 tsp over a couple weeks) and NAC as well b-complex and the b-12 should be with folic acid (they work together).

Wishing you and your doggie as much happiness as you embark on your efforts for recovery...but look into a used wheelchair, giving back mobility will help w/phsycological recovery...

PS these suggetions can be used for your husband too...


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

The wheelchair might help strengthen his other muscles too. Hoping we see some pics and positive news in the near future!


----------

